# Is Turkey bad for cats?



## santafebites (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi, all, 
I haven't stopped by the cat forum, for quite some time. 
Happy Thanksgiving...Someone told me recently that cats shouldn't eat turkey? I had never heard that....I usually take some leftover bird and bag it up, and put it in the freezer for emergencies, when I don't have wet food. Which happens occasionally. 

Has anyone else heard turkey is not good for cats? 

Thanks, 

Melissa


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think that's crazy! Look at all the cat food that has turkey in it. My girls love sharing my turkey with me.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Nah. Turkey isnt bad for cats at all. Toby really enjoyed his Christmas dinner with his 'uncle' last year - had lots of nice cooked turkey. And he will no doubt have the same this year


----------



## Linus&friends (Mar 24, 2008)

No, not at all. I think they actually find it highly digestible. My Linus will be getting a whole giant turkey leg (raw, of course) all to himself on Christmas Day!


----------



## ShadowKitty (Nov 18, 2008)

Not at all. Shadow has IBD and the vet put her on a Hill's food that contained turkey and also told me to stop feeding the cooked chicken treats I had been giving Shadow and instead give her cooked turkey.

Well, the IBD problem was eventually solved by going to a grainfree food (based on chicken and turkey) but I still give Shadow cooked turkey for treats.

Now, having said that, cooked turkey, or any cooked human meat, should not be given in place of wet food. Muscle meat alone does not contain all the nutrients that cats need. Cat food should approximate a whole mouse or a whole small bird. A cat in the wild will eat the whole thing, not carve off some white meat :lol: Keep the frozen turkey for treats and try to keep the cans available all the time.


----------



## blackcat_2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

Kage likes turkey dry foods. I also like turkey sandwich.

Yoshi,


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Turkey is fine for cats. Many cats with food allergies are allergic to chicken, but tolerate turkey.


----------



## blackcat_2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't remember well but when he was young, he ates, of course, boiled turkey. 

Yoshi,


----------



## santafebites (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you all, for the answers, I am so glad to hear I have not been harming my cats all these years. 

Thanks again.


----------

